# Dracula and Victim for a Wedding Cake



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Someone saw my Moebius Dracula and Victim build up on another forum, and asked me if I could build another. She wants to use it as a topper on her wedding cake. I have to hurry, she's getting married on Halloween. She had special instructions on the colors of the clothing, etc.

I've blocked in the basics, she requested a silver brocade on the coat and purple for the cape, tie and gown. Lot of work this week. Will post updates!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

She sounds like my kinda woman!


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Thats cool. How come I don't get invited to those kind of weddings????


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I did a lot more painting last night, now I'm assembling/painting the victim. This is the most challenging part of the build because of all me seam filling/sanding, masking and such.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Here's an update- I'll be fine tuning and adding details to tighten it up


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

This is such a cool idea for a cake topper ! And you have done and excellent job of painting and building it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Thanks, I got to make the victim have curly hair- Miliput away (hope I can do it)!


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Mitchellmania said:


> Thanks, I got to make the victim have curly hair- Miliput away (hope I can do it)!


I have a feeling that the curly hair won't be a problem for you. :thumbsup: Looking forward to seeing your updated pics !


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Update: Sculpted painted Victim's hair, darkened her flesh tone, added silver on dress- she's almost done. Gotta finish this weekend!


----------

